
Fine-Grained Text to Image Generation with Attentional GAN - mkempe
https://arxiv.org/abs/1711.10485
======
marmaduke
I only read these papers for the pictures anymore.

~~~
trevyn
In that case, you might have missed the text link to the supplementary
materials!

[https://1drv.ms/b/s!Aj4exx_cRA4ghK5-kUG-
EqH7hgknUA](https://1drv.ms/b/s!Aj4exx_cRA4ghK5-kUG-EqH7hgknUA)

It's not so good at faces -- zoom into the last page if you want to have
nightmares.

------
mkempe
[1] has a sequence of images showing how the drawing bot gradually creates a
v.realistic image of a bird with yellow body, black wings, and short beak.
(Tao Xu et al. via Microsoft)

[1] [https://blogs.microsoft.com/ai/drawing-
ai/](https://blogs.microsoft.com/ai/drawing-ai/)

